# Quake unblocked distant geysers



## Brian G Turner (Jun 5, 2004)

A major earthquake in Alaska in 2002 set off lots of smaller quakes in the Yellowstone National Park about   3,000 km away, say scientists.   Within hours geysers in the park changed their eruption patterns, according to the journal Geology. 

  Researchers believe that earthquakes keep geysers alive by periodically shaking loose clogged channels. 

  The Alaskan earthquake was one of the strongest in North America in the past 150 years.


 More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3769921.stm


----------

